# New Dual Engine Carrier



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

To facilitate the transporting of my SD70’s to other layouts, I had Dan Patterson build a special carrier. The design is a variation of his car carrier. 
The weight of the carrier with 2 engines is approximately 29 lbs and is 36 inches in length. The carrier protects the engines while providing a simple means of loading and unloading them.


----------

